# Dakota Fanning: spielt sie '50 Shades of Grey'?



## beachkini (17 Sep. 2012)

​*
Hollywood-Starlet Dakota Fanning, 18, als "Ana Steele" aus der beliebten Bücherreihe "50 Shades of Grey"? Möglicherweise! Die Schauspielerin selbst schließt nichts aus:*

"Ich sage niemals nie, aber ich weiß es noch nicht." Die Bücher hat die große Schwester von Elle Fanning zumindest schon gelesen.

Dakota wird bald in "Now is Good" zu sehen sein. Darin spielt sie ein an unheilbar an Leukämie erkranktes Mädchen, das eine Liste von den Dingen anfertigt, die sie vor ihrem unabwendbaren Tod noch unbedingt erleben möchte.

Zuletzt war die Jungschauspielerin mit Kristen Stewart in "Twilight" und "The Runaways" zu sehen. Auf Kristen, die sich derzeit wegen ihrer Affäre mit "Snow White and the Huntsman"-Regisseur Rupert Sanders nicht größter Beliebtheit erfreut, angesprochen, sagte sie, sie seien gute Freunde und sie würde jederzeit wieder mit ihr zusammenarbeiten.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Nee, da muss ich mit dem Casting Director nochmal sprechen..die geht gar nicht und ich will schon was leckeres an meiner Seite haben beim Dreh 

(ja, ich kenne das Buch *räusper*)


----------



## Death Row (17 Sep. 2012)

Da würde ich auch eher zu Emma Watson tendieren. Oder eben Kristen Stewart


----------



## MarkyMark (18 Sep. 2012)

Oder Rihanna, die konnte ich mir beim Lesen des Buches phasenweise prima dabei vorstellen happy09


----------



## Death Row (18 Sep. 2012)

Rihanna passt vom Typ her auf jeden Fall. Sie lässt sich ja eh gerne schlagen


----------



## Thomas Gröne (26 Sep. 2012)

Ich denke, sie kann alle Rollen schauspielern !


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch eher zu Emma Watson tendieren. Oder eben Kristen Stewart



super Auswahl


----------



## Pellaeon (28 Juni 2013)

Bitte nicht. Keine der genannten Damen würde mich vom Hocker hauen, außer vielleicht Rihanna. Ich wäre eher für Nina Dobrev, Ashley Greene oder Sarah Shahi.


----------

